# DIY energy gel



## Scilly Suffolk (4 Sep 2011)

Being on a tight budget I mix my own drinks; there are plenty of recipes out there, such as these.

There are also plenty of cheap alternatives to energy bars such as malt loaf, Dundee cake, homemade flapjack and Bananas.

However I've never seen an alternative to expensive energy gels, until I happened upon this one.

Put it in one of these and you have a compact, litter free, easy to use alternative.

I've got a charity ride coming up soon and will road test it then; I'll let you know how I get on...


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Sep 2011)

Colin J makes his own drinky stuff too, check his recipe out HERE


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (4 Sep 2011)

Nice one, thanks!


----------



## albion (4 Sep 2011)

On an even tighter budget just drink water and eat an occasional honey, marmalade or jam sandwich.


----------



## Globalti (7 Sep 2011)

Hmmmm... I just happen to have a jar of molasses that's been sitting on my office shelf since I got involved in flavours for hubble-bubble tobacco about ten years ago. I must nip down to the labs and find a cosmetic container with a squirty nozzle..... alternatively wash out one of Gti Junior's ice cream topping bottles.....


----------



## Fnaar (7 Sep 2011)

Wallpaper paste plus some sugar?


----------



## Arsen Gere (8 Sep 2011)

Jelly babies are a pretty good substitute for gels. No mess no package to get rid of.

I used to get a dried fruit mix and a mars bar, heat up the mars bar and mix in the fruit, drop the mush in an ice cube tray to let it set. Then wrap the cubes in tinfoil. These go softish in your back pocket but you can grab a single mouthful when racing without faffing around.

You can then use a bottle of plain water to control the level of sugar intake and get yourself out of trouble if you ate too much sugar.

It's better than getting dropped while you puke yourself inside out.


----------



## Muttley (10 Sep 2011)

I thought whey protein had to be drunk 20 minutes after being made.!


----------



## ttcycle (12 Sep 2011)

Interesting recipe, though worth noting. Don't trial it on your charity ride. If you don't tolerate it and get stomach issues better to know beforehand. Never try new food on races or big events.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (13 Sep 2011)

Muttley said:


> I thought whey protein had to be drunk 20 minutes after being made.!



Good point Muttley!

I did some asking around and it seems that this guidance is given because the solution is ideal for bacteria to grow in: so treat it like milk and you'll be fine.

I did find on other forums some suggestion that protein breaks down after being mixed, however this was never backed-up and as ready-mixed protein shakes can be bought this seems unlikely.


----------



## Holy Warrior (14 Sep 2011)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Good point Muttley!
> 
> I did some asking around and it seems that this guidance is given because the solution is ideal for bacteria to grow in: so treat it like milk and you'll be fine.



What I don't like about mixing stuff up is the washing up  Therefore I wanted to make a protein shake for before and after a ride but saw the 20 mins thing. But by treating it like milk I can make one up, stick it in the fridge and drink it (i'd say three hours max) when I get in with no problems? 



The wind actually killed me yesterday and I only had water with me because it was a sub 30 mile ride. Especially with the chance of gusts still I really want to take more substantial drink with me and I know that I will be aching like mad when I get in so I want some quick easy protein. 


Maltodextrin looks the dogs though.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (14 Sep 2011)

Yup, if you keep it chilled you'll be fine.

ColinJ's in-ride drink recipe works for me.

Have a look at my "Chocolate milk" for a budget recovery drink: post-ride, protein + carb is definitely the way to go!


----------



## tsddave (14 Sep 2011)

Thanks for this im going to give it a try!


----------



## Holy Warrior (15 Sep 2011)

Thanks Jimmy. I'm still finding my feet with nutrition, early days. Nicer weather today topped 40 miles, towards the end I felt quite hungry. So therefore in future i'll take a cereal bar or similar for just over 30 miles. That or see how I do with some of Colin's drinks (i've ordered some maltodextrin).


The amount of food i'm shovelling in is frightening! All good stuff though so can only do good. If i'm hungry I must be doing something right. 

Next step for me is definately gym work. Skinny frame is good for the hills but keeping up with my ride partner who is more stocky means I have heavy legs before the hills. Swings and roundabouts really.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (16 Sep 2011)

Glad to have been of service; sounds like you're enjoying yourself, which is the most important thing.

One of the many things I enjoy about cycling is being able to shovel loads of calories down my neck.

If you're looking to build some muscle, my post (on page 4) of this thread will give you some general guidance (excuse me if you already know this).

Bonne route!


----------

